# Pat Coyle Relieved of Coaching Duties



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

* New York Liberty president and general manager Carol Blazejowski announced today that Pat Coyle has been relieved of her coaching duties. Assistant coach Anne Donovan will serve as interim head coach for the remainder of the season."We thank Patty for her contributions to the New York Liberty over the past 11 seasons; I have great personal and professional respect for her," said Blazejowski. "However, at this time I decided that a change was in the best interests of the team."
Coyle was named Liberty head coach on December 8, 2004, after serving as interim head coach midway through the 2004 season. In her five seasons as head coach, she compiled a record of 81-90, including four post-season campaigns and two Eastern Conference Finals appearances. Coyle started as an assistant coach on December 16, 1998.
Anne Donovan is one of the most accomplished women's basketball players and coaches in history. As a player, she was a Naismith Award winner and three-time All-American selection at Old Dominion and won gold medals with the 1984 and 1988 U.S. Olympic Teams. She served as an assistant coach helping the U.S. capture gold medals in the 1998 and 2004 Olympics. In 2008, Donovan coached the U.S. Women's National team to an Olympic gold medal in Beijing. Prior to joining the Liberty as an assistant on April 28th, 2009, Donovan served as interim head coach with the Indiana FeverSeattle Storm in 2000. She also held head-coaching positions with the Charlotte Sting (2001-2002) and the (2003-2007). In Seattle, she compiled a 93-77 record with four playoff berths, including the 2004 WNBA Championship crown. 
*


----------

